# My lowest weekly rating so far, what's yours?



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

3.5★
DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

4.58


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

UberXCali said:


> 4.58


Haven't reached that high for a while!


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Haven't reached that high for a while!


Well, what do you when you drive and what car do you drive? What's the condition of your car, etc, etc? Most importantly, what navigation app do you use?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

UberXCali said:


> Well, what do you when you drive and what car do you drive? What's the condition of your car, etc, etc? Most importantly, what navigation app do you use?


Recently got a couple of 1 stars from those scumbags who reported false claim to uber to get away from the fare!
Don't worry! I got my money back after a couple of messages back and forth with uber!


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Now I dont feel so bad about the 4.76 I got for last week. Total BS. I'm a 5 star man!!


----------



## avelboy (Feb 10, 2016)

as of now, I am standing at 4.73 ... dunno whether to be happy or sad. By the way, we are unable to know who gave the ratings right ?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

avelboy said:


> as of now, I am standing at 4.73 ... dunno whether to be happy or sad. By the way, we are unable to know who gave the ratings right ?


 look on the bright side, the uber killer driver had 4.73 as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> look on the bright side, the uber killer driver had 4.73 as well.


Because he drove customers between shootings to bring his average up . . .


----------



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Because he drove customers between shootings to bring his average up . . .


lol.. thats funny, I am at 4.65


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have 4,84 on UberX and 4,7 on Uber Taxi. My worst week was a 3,8 on UberX; 4,3 on Uber Taxi.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Last week I got 4.65 and I have no bloody idea how. Didn't have any problems with any pax and had good time. But I have no idea WHY.. brought my 4.87 to 4.83. 

Ok time to go and cry. Lol


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Santa said:


> Last week I got 4.65 and I have no bloody idea how. Didn't have any problems with any pax and had good time. But I have no idea WHY.. brought my 4.87 to 4.83.
> 
> Ok time to go and cry. Lol


I once gave a 5* non tipper two rides in a day with two 1 stars!
I hope he could see his weekly rating!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

4.33 last week. I was below average.
5.0 the week before with 39 rated and 39 5 star. My 4.33 included a $200 cleaning fee so, I'll take it!


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Where do you guys get your ratings report?


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

4.96


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Santa said:


> Last week I got 4.65 and I have no bloody idea how. Didn't have any problems with any pax and had good time. But I have no idea WHY.. brought my 4.87 to 4.83.
> 
> Ok time to go and cry. Lol


there is no WHY, pax will rate you low because he/she does not like the color of your car..so, do not care


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Santa said:


> Last week I got 4.65 and I have no bloody idea how. Didn't have any problems with any pax and had good time. But I have no idea WHY.. brought my 4.87 to 4.83.
> 
> Ok time to go and cry. Lol


Could have been a rider gave you a low ratting by accident, it happens.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Now I dont feel so bad about the 4.76 I got for last week. Total BS. I'm a 5 star man!!












In what universe does this make sense? 34 out of 35 5-star ratings in the past two weeks, yet a single d**chebag's rating puts me 'below average.' I might comment on how this demoralizes and dissuades drivers from getting out on the road but for now I'll just stick with 'IT'S RET*RDED!'


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

4.71 for the week is as low as I've had yet.

My rating is currently 4.74. 

I had one mishap, and I got a 1 star. I accidentally started a trip (just had a problem with app, or my fault whatever), but didn't pick up rider. I was trying to end current trip. I ended trip right away. It charged customer. However, I reported it to uber right away, and they reversed the charge to customer. The customer did 1 star me though almost immediately, and uber didn't adjust the rating.

They thanked me for being honest, and said if I ever had a ratings problem, they would consider this as well. I don't think I'll have a problem. 

For whatever reason, random people are leaving me 4's when all was well. I do the math occasionally, and play with averages. The way my rating is slowly falling is from 4 star ratings. I wish customers knew that a 4 is not good.

I have been thinking about keeping bottled water in the car. However, I feel pax just don't deserve that for the cost they are paying. But water is really cheap. I can't make up my mind.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

I have an overall of 4.76 which seems like they round up to 4.8 because at least once a day I get a passenger who says "4.8? who the hell rated you under a 5*?"

Just cracks me up that idiots rate you 4 or lower when other riders think it's insane that anyone would rate you below a 5*.

I've literally only given 3 riders out of 300 anything under a 5* rating. 1 was for an uncomfortable drunk girl, 1 was for 3 people abusing my willingness to make several stops that prolonged the ride only to leave a $1 tip, and the 3rd was a rude passenger.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nplyftcp said:


> Just cracks me up that idiots rate you 4 or lower when other riders think it's insane that anyone would rate you below a 5*.


Some people like caviar, some people don't.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

My rating was 4.82. It's been hemorrhaging since I've been working surge hours only now. On the bright side, my avg fare for the week is at 1.5 surge.


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

5 star customers who are new customers usually rate low as they are clueluess


----------



## Myjop (Feb 24, 2016)

Just give them 1 always


----------



## Myjop (Feb 24, 2016)

All riders should be given a rating of one no matter how good they are


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

I am a new driver within the last month, I am already down to a 4.6 because of a scammer claiming I asked for money so he could get a free ride or special care from uncle Uber. What a complete joke this rating system is, people as in passengers can just one, two or three star you for no reason. Uncle Ubee needs to wake up and give the driver's a little slack. Come on uncle Uber, loosen up!!!!!!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

4.83 now 4.93 coz I stopped driving LoL


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Myjop said:


> Just give them 1 always


Most of riders get 4 stars. Each week i give out lower ratings as riders get ruder and treat us like trash.

5 star riders i normally give 4 to lower them a little

For 100 rides I would give out
5 x 1 stars
10 x 2 stars
20 x 3 stars
50 x 4 stars
15 x 5 stars

I give 5 stars for tips or just being friendly and NOT asking about Uber or how much I make etc


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 30266
> 
> 
> In what universe does this make sense? 34 out of 35 5-star ratings in the past two weeks, yet a single d**chebag's rating puts me 'below average.' I might comment on how this demoralizes and dissuades drivers from getting out on the road but for now I'll just stick with 'IT'S RET*RDED!'


----------



## Scrapperloredo (Feb 19, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> 4.71 for the week is as low as I've had yet.
> 
> My rating is currently 4.74.
> 
> ...


Twice I some how inadvertently started a ride when trying to close a current trip, like you. It can be chaotic closing out rides while another ride is already waiting for pick up while you are still enroute with another PAX. 
However, the second time it occurred I was being extra careful, I still don't know how I did it. I am not sure if I even did. I suspect some kind of computer glitch. Maybe it was me but I just don't see how. Usually I can see my mistakes and know what I did wrong.
I too wish pax gave 5's unless there is an unsafe or inexcusable offense that warrants a low rating, they should not be expecting limo services @ Uber expenses. Human error is just that being what we all are, human.
Pax shoot themselves in the foot with there 4's & other low ratings if it is not necessary, because they run the risk of losing drivers which in turn creates surges when there are more riders than drivers.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

You have to emphasize the importance of the rating to the passenger. Passengers are uneducated about this. Once you do that, your rating will rise.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

I just got my weekly email and it is 

4.11

LOL

On the dashboard it says 4.82. Last week it was 4.85.

Oh, they also told me I am cancelling too many trips.. hahahaha


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah this was a good week


----------

